# Broadband renewal... Coming to end of Vodafone contract



## jj1221 (11 Nov 2021)

Hi, 

I joined Vodafone with fibre to the home and a calls package nearly a year back. Paying 30 a month. I think this goes up to 60 a month when the year is up. 

Has anyone renegotiated with Vodafone after introductory year is up or move to another provider?

Thanks!


----------



## Montbretia (11 Nov 2021)

Hi,

I have broadband/tv with vodafone. Year's introduction recently ended and after a bit of negotiating got it down from 90 to 75 euro for the next 12 months. I think they expect you to haggle.


----------



## skrooge (11 Nov 2021)

When I was with them I found them very reasonable to negotiate with. You still have to jump through the usual hoops mind you. 

Take a quick trip to bonkers.ie search using your eircode and whatever the cheapest option is ring them up and reference that. The €30 is their intro price which probably matches everyone else. If you can show there are credible alternatives for that price they should roll out over for another year.


----------



## fayf (11 Nov 2021)

I have the gigabit fibre product(no tv) for last 4 years or so, it was 60 a month originally, told them i was leaving in April 2020, and they reduced it to 40 per month for 12 months, then, back in April 2021, told them i was leaving, and they gave me the same 40 a month rate, along with a credit of 40 euro. Am happy with that, €440 for the current annual contract. I’l play the same game again next April !

Each year i check other suppliers, there is only a limited number of providers that supply gigabit fibre in my area, and Vodafone are at ,or about the lowest anyway, but would consider switching if there is a €100 a year difference


----------



## Dairylea (14 Nov 2021)

I recently haggled with Vodafone about my broadband. The process was extremely easy and they were great to deal with. I was paying €30 and it was due to increase to €60. I now pay €40 and because my Mobil is also Vodafone they merged the two accounts which meant I got a fiver reduction on the Mobil plan too. So really it’s only an increase of €5 overall without having to find a new provider and their customer service is very good so it’s well worth it.


----------



## bitethebullet (14 Nov 2021)

I was paying 55 p/m ...Have their vodafone TV and 1G FTTH. They were about to increase my bill to over 100 Euros....I'd decided  I was going to move to Eir but they agreed to keep me on the same plan for another year.


----------



## sandra1 (14 Nov 2021)

I have switched to Sky - there is currently an offer on One Big Switch for 30E per month + 50Euro cashback:









						One Big Switch | The Next Generation Consumer Network
					

Join One Big Switch to help cut the cost of your household bills.




					onebigswitch.ie


----------



## rustbucket (15 Nov 2021)

bitethebullet said:


> I was paying 55 p/m ...Have their vodafone TV and 1G FTTH. They were about to increase my bill to over 100 Euros....I'd decided  I was going to move to Eir but they agreed to keep me on the same plan for another year.


Irrespective of the saving a move to eir would definitely not have been a good move!


----------



## bitethebullet (16 Nov 2021)

rustbucket said:


> Irrespective of the saving a move to eir would definitely not have been a good move!


 Heard that alright but the folks are with Eir and have only good things to say about them.


----------



## myate (16 Nov 2021)

I'm currently having issues with my Eir line and am coming to the end of the Eir contract soon (during the middle of contract it went up from 40 to 55 per annum). Anytime I ring for service issues, I actually get through very quickly, within a minute or two. Now they always escalate it to a technician but the issue is not getting resolved. For me to stay with Eir will require the contract coming back down to 40 as Vodafone are always on to me with an offer of 30 per annum. But they're fine, and if you google Sky, VF anyone else, they all get good & bad reviews...so much of a muchness it seems.


----------



## roker (16 Nov 2021)

myate said:


> I'm currently having issues with my Eir line and am coming to the end of the Eir contract soon (during the middle of contract it went up from 40 to 55 per annum). Anytime I ring for service issues, I actually get through very quickly, within a minute or two. Now they always escalate it to a technician but the issue is not getting resolved. For me to stay with Eir will require the contract coming back down to 40 as Vodafone are always on to me with an offer of 30 per annum. But they're fine, and if you google Sky, VF anyone else, they all get good & bad reviews...so much of a muchness it seems.


Be careful it changing to Vodafone, I went down that route and discovered by chance they were changing my landline number so cancelled using their 14 days cooling off period and returned their modem


----------



## Leo (16 Nov 2021)

bitethebullet said:


> Heard that alright but the folks are with Eir and have only good things to say about them.


Have a read of this thread.


----------

